# Noisy Cricket II-25 Now In Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/10/16)

They have landed ​



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-wismec-noisy-cricket-ii-d25​


----------



## blujeenz (18/10/16)

wow, nice, they would have aced the market if they'd made the first one like this.


----------



## skola (19/10/16)

Are you guys the first retailers to get it in the world? LOL Because I don't see any reviews on it yet and international sites still have it on pre order.


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/16)

skola said:


> Are you guys the first retailers to get it in the world? LOL Because I don't see any reviews on it yet and international sites still have it on pre order.



Mmmmm not sure bro. You know us though  We try our best to be the first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (19/10/16)

and? how is it?


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Month end for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

phanatik said:


> and? how is it?



@phanatik...love it...hits hard but with the safety features makes you feel at ease

And it looks wicked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @phanatik...love it...hits hard but with the safety features makes you feel at ease
> 
> And it looks wicked



Fit's them 25's as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/10/16)

ooh thkx @Sir Vape ..wanna get a silver pharaoh


----------



## phanatik (20/10/16)

What would the perfect pairing be? Dripper wise? 

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## phanatik (20/10/16)

What would the perfect pairing be? Dripper wise? 

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/16)

Goon 24 ss or Twisted Messes 24 

Pharaoh though is a killer as well.


----------



## Waine (20/10/16)

@SirVape How about doing an unboxing and a quick review video for us, please @BigGuy. I would love too see a clip. 

In fact any review would be nice. I cannot find one single review on the net. And I love reviews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

